# Chateau Congo, Belgium Dec '13



## mookster (Dec 8, 2013)

If, like me, you like extremes of decay well you're in for a treat.

Chateau Congo is the name given to a huge Chateau in a tiny village in deepest darkest Belgium. I first saw it a year or so ago on a Belgian forum and instantly knew I wanted to see it, however finding it turned out to be very tricky because only a handful of people have actually posted it online - probably because it's just too far gone for most people!

Anyway fastforward a year or so and I was pointed in the right direction by a Belgian contact. Me and the group roll up before dawn and park nearby, and after half an hour of waiting for enough light to be able to see sort of where we were going we found our way in. The Chateau is in a seriously bad state, the only floor that is properly accessible is the ground floor and even that has some totally impassable parts. Half of the upstairs floors of the chateau have totally collapsed inside and the other half have rotten floors which are now sadly too dodgy to even think of walking across. As such getting around on the ground floor is made even trickier having to dodge large areas of debris from collapses and drops into the basement.

It's such a shame this place is in such a bad way, you can sense how amazing the interiors must have been when it was all intact 20-something years ago when it was first abandoned.

I spent about 15 minutes sat in the first room watching the sun come up, one of the most peaceful moments of my whole urbex career. The hole in the ceiling has slowly grown from about two foot square a year ago to the monster it is now so this room doesn't have long left either.





































Despite how totally utterly ruined it is it's one of my all-time favourites.

More photos here http://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157638474948614/


----------



## Deranged09 (Dec 8, 2013)

wow, love places like this, amazing pics!


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 8, 2013)

Superb building and amazing decay,thanks for sharing.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Dec 9, 2013)

What a beautiful building!
Great pics too!
Thanks..


----------



## UrbanX (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow superb! Love the natural decay, must have been really impressive in it's heyday. Lovely shots as usual mate


----------



## night crawler (Dec 9, 2013)

Oh dear that is slowly rotting away


----------



## tank2020 (Dec 9, 2013)

Wow, the the more rotten the better!


----------



## TeeJF (Dec 9, 2013)

What a bl**dy shame... gorgeous building though.


----------



## ZerO81 (Dec 10, 2013)

Just about the right level of Derp for me!


----------



## gigi (Dec 11, 2013)

very nice buddy! x


----------

